# Abschätzung MTTFD - Niveaustabsonde



## Opti (15 Januar 2020)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe Schwierigkeiten mit den verfügbaren Listen für " typische " Bauteile einen MTTFD Wert für eine Niveaustabsonde zu bestimmen.
Aussage Hersteller: Da es sich um passive Bauteile handelt, können wir keine Ausfallwerte ermitteln.

Die Niveaustabsonde funktioniert mit dem konduktiven Messprinzip und dient in diesem Fall für den Trockengehschutz ( und Niveauregelung ) in einem Galvanikbecken.

Jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Blockmove (15 Januar 2020)

Ich seh es auch so wie der Hersteller.
Die Sonde allein kannst du doch gar nicht bewerten.
Ich würde es in Gesamtheit mit der Auswerteelektronik betrachten


----------



## Heinileini (15 Januar 2020)

Opti schrieb:


> Die Niveaustabsonde funktioniert mit dem konduktiven Messprinzip und dient in diesem Fall für den Trockengehschutz ( und Niveauregelung ) in einem Galvanikbecken.


Konduktives MessPrinzip klingt gut, ist aber doch nichts anderes als eine LeitwertMessung, also WiderstandsMessung + KehrwertBildung.
Wie gut kann man denn davon ausgehen, dass die Leitfähigkeit der Flüssigkeit nicht durch Verschmutzungen (Beimengungen irgendwelcher Substanzen) massgeblich verändert wird?
Inwiefern sind die (Neben-)Wirkungen des MessStroms von Bedeutung, z.B. Korrosion oder Bildung von "KnallGas"?
Wie würde z.B. ein Pt1000 als MessFühler bewertet werden? Evtl. abhängig davon, ob mit oder ohne TrennVerstärker, ob über 2, 3 oder 4 Leiter angeschlossen?


----------



## Blockmove (15 Januar 2020)

@Heini
Mit einem PT1000 ist es das gleiche.
Rein passiv, keine bewegten Teile, eigentlich kein Verschleiß.
Wie willst du da MTTFD bilden?
Jetzt hast du natürlich deine Prozessbedingungen ... Aggressive Umwelt, Verschmutzung, Sonstwas.
Sowas in einen belastbaren Wert zu packen ist schwierig.
Darum dann in den Vorschriften oft die Forderung nach Messung mit unterschiedlichen physikalischen Prinzipien.

Statistik ersetzt nicht den Menschenverstand 

Gruß 
Blockmove


----------



## Heinileini (15 Januar 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Rein passiv, keine bewegten Teile, eigentlich kein Verschleiß. Wie willst du da MTTFD bilden?


Ich beginne zu verstehen, warum bei meiner WaschMaschine regelmässig und ausschliesslich die verschleissfreie ElektronikKarte ihren Dienst verweigert hat und getauscht werden musste:
der Hersteller stand vor genau diesem Problem und sah sich deshalb gezwungen, etwas Lebenszeit-begrenzendes (z.B. BetriebsStundenZähler) zu integrieren, nur um eine verlässliche Angabe machen zu können!


----------



## Opti (16 Januar 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> @Heini
> Darum dann in den Vorschriften oft die Forderung nach Messung mit unterschiedlichen physikalischen Prinzipien.



Für die Redundanz wird der Füllstand noch durch einen Schwimmerschalter überwacht.

Schwimmerschalter und Niveaustabsonde werden je durch einen eigenen Niveauregler ( SIL2 ) ausgewertet und über ein Sicherheitsrelais -> Schütze erfolgt die Abschaltung der Heizung.



> Ich würde es in Gesamtheit mit der Auswerteelektronik betrachten



Auf welcher Basis kann man das annehmen? Wüsste nicht wie ich das sauber dokumentiert / validiert bekomme.


----------



## Blockmove (16 Januar 2020)

Opti schrieb:


> Auf welcher Basis kann man das annehmen? Wüsste nicht wie ich das sauber dokumentiert / validiert bekomme.



Meist findet man die Vorgaben für die Sensorik bei der Auswerteelektronik.
Ob die Aussagen dann weiterhelfen sei mal dahingestellt. Du kannst ja mal den Hersteller der Elektronik fragen.


----------



## Opti (20 Januar 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Du kannst ja mal den Hersteller der Elektronik fragen.



Hersteller hilft leider nicht weiter. Für die anderen Komponenten nach einem Monat hin und her alles vorliegen. Bei der Sonde bleibt es bei: haben wir nicht, können wir nicht.

Rechne nun mit 10 Jahren als 'letzte' Möglichkeit der Abschätzung.

Danke für die Mühe.


----------



## Heinileini (20 Januar 2020)

Opti schrieb:


> Blockmove schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Meist findet man die Vorgaben für die Sensorik bei der Auswerteelektronik.
> ...





Opti schrieb:


> Schwimmerschalter und Niveaustabsonde werden je durch einen eigenen Niveauregler ( SIL2 ) ausgewertet und über ein Sicherheitsrelais -> Schütze erfolgt die Abschaltung der Heizung.



Ist der Hersteller des NiveauReglers auch der Hersteller der Niveaustabsonde? Blockmove ist wohl davon ausgegangen, dass dem nicht so ist und, dass Dir der Hersteller des Reglers vielleicht weiterhelfen kann, wenn sich der Hersteller der Sonde sträubt.

Die Angabe "SIL2" für den Regler genügt nicht (in Zusammenhang mit der Unterstellung, dass die Sonde langlebiger sein dürfte als der Regler)?


----------



## Opti (20 Januar 2020)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Ist der Hersteller des NiveauReglers auch der Hersteller der Niveaustabsonde? Blockmove ist wohl davon ausgegangen, dass dem nicht so ist und, dass Dir der Hersteller des Reglers vielleicht weiterhelfen kann, wenn sich der Hersteller der Sonde sträubt.
> 
> Die Angabe "SIL2" für den Regler genügt nicht (in Zusammenhang mit der Unterstellung, dass die Sonde langlebiger sein dürfte als der Regler)?



Der Hersteller von beiden Teilen ist gleich.  
Der Regler hat eine Nutzungsdauer von 10 Jahren, aufgrund der Umgebung wird die Sonde in der Zeit öfter erneuert. 
Daher möchte die ungern gemeinsam betrachten.

Mit den 10 Jahren für die Sonde sollte ich auf der sicheren Seite sein und komme auf den notwendigen PLr.


----------



## Heinileini (23 Januar 2020)

Opti schrieb:


> Der Regler hat eine Nutzungsdauer von 10 Jahren, aufgrund der Umgebung wird die Sonde in der Zeit öfter erneuert.


Dass die Sonde in den 10 Jahren wegen der aggressiven Umgebung mehrmals ausgewechselt werden muss, leuchtet mir ein.
Aber warum benötigst Du dann die LebensDauer der Sonde - ausser, um den Kunden zu verpflichten, die Sonde regelmässig zu wechseln?


----------

